

How to make a country rich: “most people in Richland have by definition failed” - andy_ppp
http://www.thebookoflife.org/how-to-make-a-country-rich/

======
andy_ppp
From the article:

    
    
        "In Richland, everyone is encouraged from a young age to imagine that they might
        one day – perhaps by 33 – be the richest person in the country – if they work
        hard. Posters of rich and famous people adorn the walls of primary schools. The
        national anthem is called ‘I can do it!’ – an ecstatic rendition of human
        possibility."

